# Oysters and ‘freestyle’ grilling @ Gilligan’s Wednesday night



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

Free oysters, Stephanie and Leo will have their grill out for everyone to cook something up. Beer discounts for forum members. I’ll be bringing some of my crazy bacon wrapped jalapeños stuffed with peanut butter and jelly. Last week there were some interesting things to try… Open invitation to come out and meet forum members, etc… (behind the Hampton P’cola beach, gulfside tiki bar, 5:30ish)

Lane


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

peanut butter and jelly????? sounds strange but intriguing...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Done. Never been before, hope the weather holds off.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Due to weather, I cancelled my snapper trip tomorrow so, no fresh snapper throats this week...can anyone fill the snapper throat void?

I'll pull something together but will be missing them snapper throats.

Jimmy


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Jimmy any snapper will be good if Leo gets ahold of it! There was some awesome food last week! Lets do it again! I love the baked oysters with bacon and cheese! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't wait. The wife and I will be coming down for the first time. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

See y'all tonight!!!


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

what makes the pb&j peppers interesting is the combination of flavors, spicy, sweet, salty, creamy, greasy, smoky; it just about hits them all. Kinda complex


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Debbie is stepping with me tonight*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Rounded up a few RS throats for the grill...Thanks to Matt & Hots Spots Crew









See ya'll there!

Jimmy


----------

